# Welcome sign



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Used a piece of 1 x 12 x 24 maple with my "house" stain - which is just a mixture of all the leftover shades that are left unused or just a little left in the can. Of course, it can be customized with names, dates, or whatever requested .........within reason.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks nice, John.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice John.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Love the shape.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree with Oliver, great shape. It makes a nice easy-to-read sign with character.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

BeltramiDave gets the credit for the shape and "welcome" font. Trying a couple with red and blue fonts with the black outline. And one with a family name and home town.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

Very nice..what is that font?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

GerryAttrick said:


> Very nice..what is that font?


I believe it's called raustila


----------



## GerryAttrick (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you...and its free for commercial use even!!


----------



## kcortese12 (Nov 12, 2019)

I like the simplicity, which is what most people will buy. Very good design on the plank.


----------

